
Bypass Paywalls on Firefox - Scown
https://github.com/iamadamdev/bypass-paywalls-firefox
======
Causality1
Firefox has become so user-hostile these days installing unsigned extensions
requires a page of instructions and the creation of multiple configuration
files. Being able to follow HN links without creating custom ublock or
NoScript rules might be worth it though.

